# sheath cleaning



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I just got my gelding 5 mos ago and I cleaned his sheath for the first time today. He just turned 7 and I pulled out handfuls of crusty black globs. Is this normal? It seems like he has maybe never been cleaned before, but I am ne expert.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Usually, you clean a horse's sheath very regularly – sometimes about once a month. Use warm water and ivory soap to cut through the grease and grime. If you can get the horse to drop, kind of flip back the head, and look for beans caught right next to the urethra – they're usually a light fleshy color.

Do you mean that you reached in and pulled out a handful (?!) or that, in all, you gathered a couple handfuls?

If it's the former, no, that's not normal. xD If it's the latter, then it was awfully dirty, but it's no big deal. 

I would recommend cleaning it again in a couple weeks, because it can build up quickly sometimes, especially, I've found, after you initially clean it when it hasn't been done.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Every horse is different. Mine is a very dirty boy. Every few weeks he's fully gunked up. Others go months with nothing.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't remember where I read it, but it seems that cleaning to often can lead to killing of the good bacteria. So I'd be careful not to clean to often. I do tend to clean him more in the summer because of the darn flies.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

I clean my guy twice a summer. Really doesn't seem like he needs it more often than that. Not much build-up. I think every horse is different.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Sky got cleaned in Feb and before that sometime last summer. He didn't have much so I'm leaning towards every horse is different.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> I can't remember where I read it, but it seems that cleaning to often can lead to killing of the good bacteria. So I'd be careful not to clean to often. I do tend to clean him more in the summer because of the darn flies.


This is what I read too!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> This is what I read too!


I wouldn't clean, say, every day, but it is important to clean often. Smegma build up can be painful! Each and every horse is different, but as long as you use a mild soap (I recommend Ivory soap) and warm water, you should be fine.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

does excalibur (sp) sheath cleaner work?


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

TbLover said:


> does excalibur (sp) sheath cleaner work?


I personally have not used it before, but I have heard that it does There are so many horses to clean that it's too pricey for the barn owner to buy special sheath cleaner, because Ivory soap works just as well. I kind of just followed in her shoes because it's good and effective and safe.


----------



## TbLover (Jul 26, 2009)

MakeYourMark said:


> I personally have not used it before, but I have heard that it does There are so many horses to clean that it's too pricey for the barn owner to buy special sheath cleaner, because Ivory soap works just as well. I kind of just followed in her shoes because it's good and effective and safe.


I will have to try the ivory soap. Anywhere to same a penny or two and it works! its worth it lol.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Unfortunately I don't have access to warm water at the barn. I used baby oil and ky jelly to soften the gunk and then rinsed with a sponge and water.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

I ask the vet to do it cause I have nails and do not wish to traumatize my horse. One day I'll have to woman-up and trim them and learn how. Hopefully I won't be kicked lol.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> I wouldn't clean, say, every day, but it is important to clean often. Smegma build up can be painful! Each and every horse is different, but as long as you use a mild soap (I recommend Ivory soap) and warm water, you should be fine.


I looked really quick the other day when my horse dropped (didn't have to bucket out) and I didn't see anything around the uretha (beans) was I not looking right? I pulled back the skin around the opening, looking to see if anything was lodged in there but could not see anything. Do I have to actually feel inside to feel for the bean? I don't want to hurt or **** him off!

Oh and as far as the sheath cleaning, if they drop and you wash their penis, do you still have to go up inside the sheath and wash the inside of that?? And how is that done if they are dropped? Do you have to wait for them to retract for that? 

Thanks!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> I looked really quick the other day when my horse dropped (didn't have to bucket out) and I didn't see anything around the uretha (beans) was I not looking right? I pulled back the skin around the opening, looking to see if anything was lodged in there but could not see anything. Do I have to actually feel inside to feel for the bean? I don't want to hurt or **** him off!
> 
> Oh and as far as the sheath cleaning, if they drop and you wash their penis, do you still have to go up inside the sheath and wash the inside of that?? And how is that done if they are dropped? Do you have to wait for them to retract for that?
> 
> Thanks!


Definitely don't look _inside_ the urethra!  It's usually wedged next to the urethra, kind of inside the head. Not all horses have them, but most do, and they hurt, so you have to check and clean.

If they drop and you clean their penis, yes, you have to clean up in their sheath. There's gunk lodged up in there!  It is good to clean the penis, as well, though!

When you're cleaning, make sure you're standing with your arm against the stifle, especially when you first start. That way, you can feel it if he starts to kick. If he starts to pick up his leg to kick, give him a firm spanking and go back to your business. That way he learns that being a jerk won't get you to stop or scare you.

It's not going to be comfortable if it's icy cold water, so warm water is best. If you can't get warm water, make sure you're cleaning on a warmer day, so you aren't freezing his poor manhood! xD


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> Definitely don't look _inside_ the urethra!  It's usually wedged next to the urethra, kind of inside the head. Not all horses have them, but most do, and they hurt, so you have to check and clean.
> 
> If they drop and you clean their penis, yes, you have to clean up in their sheath. There's gunk lodged up in there!  It is good to clean the penis, as well, though!
> 
> ...


Oh yes, I meant inside the head around the urethra.  . Thanks for the tip about the kicking. :shock: . Do I need to wait for him to contract to get up in the sheath? I will be sure to use warm water. Thanks.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Oh yes, I meant inside the head around the urethra.  . Thanks for the tip about the kicking. :shock: . Do I need to wait for him to contract to get up in the sheath? I will be sure to use warm water. Thanks.


You can get under it when it's dropped, but mostly it's easier to do when it's contracted, I think.  Either way.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you! I have put a lot of thought into this knowing I need to do it soon. You have helped a lot!!!

Oh and guess what? I have two geldings, I get to do it twice. Yay me, lol.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> Thank you! I have put a lot of thought into this knowing I need to do it soon. You have helped a lot!!!
> 
> Oh and guess what? I have two geldings, I get to do it twice. Yay me, lol.


^^I feel your pain! I have two DIRTY, DIRTY boys! xD lol


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

I like freaking out my kids and friend by talking about this. They get soooo grossed out!


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

hberrie said:


> I like freaking out my kids and friend by talking about this. They get soooo grossed out!


Heh, yeah, people always look at me weird when I mention it. But you gotta do what you gotta do –*it's just a part of horse ownership  If you have a mare, you still have to clean between her boobies xD

It's not like they can do it themselves! :wink:


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

MakeYourMark said:


> If you can't get warm water, make sure you're cleaning on a warmer day, so you aren't freezing his poor manhood! xD


:rofl: 

There was one time when the vet came to do it just before I left back in Feb... and we both waited over 30 minutes for the water to get warm from the hose.

Vet: It's just... still ice cold
Me: Yeah it says it's heated but I can never get it to work!
Vet: Yeah.... *pauses* This is not going to be a good experience for him


Lol.. it's like my vet (male) was shuddering at how it might feel.. he was just soo concerned about the cold water  Sky didn't seem to care, he knows I'm doing him a favor lol. But I found it hilarious!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Bah ha ha, you guys (and gals) are cracking me up!
:rofl:


----------



## Legend (Nov 15, 2011)

Oooh, the fun time of SHEATH CLEANING  WOOT! I generally fill a bucket with warm soapy water, grab a rag, and... when he drops I take the bean out, and he usually always contracts his sheath after that, then I get the rag in the bucket, and start cleaning! OH, and wear gloves. In my opinion, the smell you get on your fingers after picking out the bean is just awful. Ewe.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

My horse gets dirty very quick and he hates getting his sheath cleaned! The last time I did it which was at the end of april he kicked me in the knee and left a nasty bruise :O


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

HeroMyOttb said:


> My horse gets dirty very quick and he hates getting his sheath cleaned! The last time I did it which was at the end of april he kicked me in the knee and left a nasty bruise :O


**** imagines Hero doing that.. Megan I miss you come visit me and ride Beau he will be nice to you! <<..

I think Beau has only had his done once and it was by a vet but he actually stays ridiculously clean down there somehow. I got lucky 8)


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

When you guys are done, please come and do Rascal. It's time but I am dreading it. I traumatized our neighbor last time I did it.  Her and her husband. Both are in their 80's. I am not looking forward to this. 

:shock::shock: neighbors:rofl::rofl:

:twisted: Rascal:happydance:

:wave: Me :hide:

^^^^Before and after of the whole situation. I look up and the lady is standing there staring at me. I explain what I am doing. Lady calls husband pver and starts explaining to him what I am doing....while laughing and looking at me like I am retarded. 

It's either do it in the same spot, or right in the middle of my driveway. Either place could really end up badly. *shrugs* It's gotta be done......SOON. :-|


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

LMFAO Rascaholic oh god I just laughed so hard at that.. That is awesome.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Ne0n Zero said:


> LMFAO Rascaholic oh god I just laughed so hard at that.. That is awesome.



It's funny as hell NOW. But at the time, new little old lady, little old man neighbors. Sweetest people in the world. But I had only just met them a few weeks before. I thought I was clever doing it out by the barn area as it is set back from the house a way. I didn't think about the the fruit tree of the neighbors being right across the fence.....or her being out picking fruit off it.
I think the more I tried to explain, the worse it got. My face still turns red when I have Rascal anywhere near there and see them out in the yard.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

Legend said:


> Oooh, the fun time of SHEATH CLEANING  WOOT! I generally fill a bucket with warm soapy water, grab a rag, and... when he drops I take the bean out, and he usually always contracts his sheath after that, then I get the rag in the bucket, and start cleaning! OH, and wear gloves. In my opinion, the smell you get on your fingers after picking out the bean is just awful. Ewe.


You might want to skip on the rag. It has a texture that's a bit rough, and that area is very sensitive. Just using your hands (gloved or not) is the best route; that way you can be as careful as you need to be and really feel where all of the gunk is at, and it is far less uncomfortable for our poor boys! 

The first time I cleaned I was like "EWWWWW, glovesglovesgloves!!" But then I realized that I was missing some, so I took them off and it was MUCH better, and really not as bad as you might think. It's the same concept of cleaning their anywhere-else – they can't do it themselves, but it needs to be done, so that's _our_ job! 




Rascaholic said:


> It's funny as hell NOW. But at the time, new little old lady, little old man neighbors. Sweetest people in the world. But I had only just met them a few weeks before. I thought I was clever doing it out by the barn area as it is set back from the house a way. I didn't think about the the fruit tree of the neighbors being right across the fence.....or her being out picking fruit off it.
> I think the more I tried to explain, the worse it got. My face still turns red when I have Rascal anywhere near there and see them out in the yard.


The best experiences are talking about it at school. xD Believe me, _that_ is where it all goes down hill. Because these little teenagers all have dirty minds. I remember someone (being provocative) asked, "Do you touch your horse's penis?" I was completely honest and was like, "Yep. You have to clean their sheath fairly regularly." I got a :shock: and some :lol: a couple  and I was just like :wink:. (but on the inside I was like :twisted


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

when I had my horses teeth done and they were lightly anesthetised I cleaned my boys, firstly the outer side of the penis with olive oil, and then gently turned back the urethra and got a big lump of smagma out.I had a vet there to help and show me so it was easy. I wouldnt go cleaning all the time, would they do it in the wild??


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

fastfillynz1 said:


> would they do it in the wild??


Ehh I don't think of that as a good rule of thumb.

Would cats get brushed in the wild? Uhh no.. but they still need brushing because the mats really hurt them.

But I've never heard of using Olive oil.. that's clever.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

fastfillynz1 said:


> when I had my horses teeth done and they were lightly anesthetised I cleaned my boys, firstly the outer side of the penis with olive oil, and then gently turned back the urethra and got a big lump of smagma out.I had a vet there to help and show me so it was easy. I wouldnt go cleaning all the time, would they do it in the wild??


In the wild they are not gelded and there is a lot of mating going on that keeps that area clean.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MakeYourMark said:


> The best experiences are talking about it at school. xD Believe me, _that_ is where it all goes down hill. Because these little teenagers all have dirty minds. I remember someone (being provocative) asked, "Do you touch your horse's penis?" I was completely honest and was like, "Yep. You have to clean their sheath fairly regularly." I got a :shock: and some :lol: a couple  and I was just like :wink:. (but on the inside I was like :twisted


 I usually squirt the sheath full of Excal and rub it in so it soaks in while I bathe the rest of him. Then it's easy to take some Ivory soap and wash it all away, get the bean, rewash a bit, and be done. Hopefully before anyone else comes up and wonders why I am feeling up my horse. DH and DS make comments, so I try to do sheath cleaning when no one else is home. It rarely works out this way of course.
Since we moved last year I have an area that is concrete and works great for bathing. But it is right at the double gates leading to my garage. This is where EVERYONE pulls coming into the yard, it's exposed to the roadway (about 100 ft off the road), and it is in direct line of sight to the Older Couple next door. The area by the barn that is suitable, well it's haunted by memories, bad bad memories. I'm thinking of using the sand paint for traction on the garage floor so I can bring him into the garage and do this in private. It would be a lot less traumatizing for me that way :lol:
DS is 18 and DH is 48. Now being guys, they won't help clean the sheath (Go for the gusto as DS puts it) They will however stand by and make suggestions and analyze the situation. I can imagine what the comments at school would be like.:rofl:

ETA: If I do have to clean his sheath when DS is home, he'll put a bucket of water in the sun to warm up for Rascal. After all "that's a sensitive area" DS says.


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

nvr2many said:


> In the wild they are not gelded and there is a lot of mating going on that keeps that area clean.


yes but not every stallion gets to mate, and geldings still can play around.


----------



## MakeYourMark (Feb 10, 2012)

fastfillynz1 said:


> yes but not every stallion gets to mate, and geldings still can play around.


The way that they maintain cleanliness in the wild is by breeding. Simply. In addition to this, a wild horse's diet is different from a domestic horses, which reduces the production of "beans."

Geldings do not regularly "play around." A very proud cut gelding or a horse who was gelded after stud experience may breed, but horses are far and few between that can actually "get it done" as geldings. And horses do not mate for pleasure. In fact, humans and dolphins are the only animals that do. So "playing around" is not really an accurate term. 

The many differing factors make the care of domestic horses different from the care of wild horses.


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

Are there any tricks for getting him to drop? he tucks up so tight I can';t check for beans.


----------



## Cadet impresso star (May 13, 2012)

weel mom if you think about it lynn didnt exactally take the best care of him...


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

MakeYourMark said:


> (snipped for space)
> In fact, humans and dolphins are the only animals that do. So "playing around" is not really an accurate term.


Point of fact, other animals do "play around" most notably the great apes and chimps who do have sex outside of procreative purposes. The Bonobo (pygmy chimpanzee) ape has a society and habits which have netted some interesting research. From experience I can say the research can be a bit...racy to say the least! :wink::lol:


----------



## hberrie (Apr 28, 2012)

i cleaned him out best i could but there is still alot of stuck on debris in there. It is like it is a part of him and and I don't want to scrape or pul too hard. nothing I have done seems to loosen it. Any suggestions?


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's how my BO taught me to clean sheaths. Start with a trash bag, a roll of paper towels, a bucket of warm water, a pair of latex (or not latex) gloves, a quantity of soap (I used Summer's Eve Feminine Wash because I can personally attest that it gets sensitive bits clean and does not raise a rash or cause an irritation, and it's easy to find and not very expensive), and a partner. Tear the sheets off of approximately half the roll of paper towels and dump them in the bucket of water. Put on the gloves. Squooge the soap or cleaner around on the gloves until you think of every bad joke there has ever been about a doctor wearing rubber gloves. Have the partner put the hose on the sheath, NOT with a lot of pressure, but just to get things wet. Then go in, with your nice slimy clean gloves and get everything you can touch also slimed up. If there is a lot of crust, add more slime and some more water. Wait a second to let your boy settle back down and give the cleaning slime and water a chance to work. Then have the partner hand you soaking wet paper towels, one after another - this, so you don't dip you skanky nasty hand in the clean water, and keep a steady supply of CLEAN towels coming - and use those to wipe All Available Surfaces. I don't send any towel "In" more than once - usually, it goes in, wipes about, comes out, and is covered with nasty flaky stuff. Throw the disgusting used paper towel directly into the trash bag.

Make a few jokes about the process with your partner, give your boy a moment to settle, then go back to work. Keep at it until most of the flaky crusty stuff is gone. When you get the chance - if your boy drops, which mine hardly ever does...and if he doesn't, then you just have to seize your moment, lay a fingertip up into his You-Know. If you feel anything hard there, it's a bean. If you don't, there probably isn't a bean. How you proceed from there depends on the size of the bean. The first time I cleaned Huey's sheath, it had been A While, and he had a bean, I swear this is 100% true, that bean was the size of a 50-cent piece. NO WAY was I going to be be able to get that out myself, but fortunately, I had my BO there feeding me clean wet bits of paper, and she was willing to go in and sort things out. The vet was awestruck that she had gotten this thing out with no significant trouble. Huey wasn't happy about it at all, of course, but since I had company I was able to go to his head and soothe him a bit while she mined that sucker out.

Then, when things are fairly tidy - that is, they may still feel a bit grubby, but not...chunky...or...crusty - give your boy a thorough rinse with the low-pressure hose to get all the detergent off, then strip the gloves and send them right into the trash with all those wet paper towels.

So, no, don't scrape or pull hard at any point - let the detergent and the water do that work for you. If it's meant to come off, it will eventually soften up and become removable.


----------



## DriftingShadow (Jun 4, 2012)

It might just be me...but I feel like ANYtime this is going on (whether it be me cleaning Drifter or a friend doing their gelding) a whole lot of people who know nothing about horses pull up. My friend was cleaning her 2 geldings last week and a family trooped over because the youngest was wanting to take lessons and the BO was giving them a tour. I've never laughed so hard in my life, the mom and dads faces were PRICELESS :rofl:


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

DriftingShadow said:


> It might just be me...but I feel like ANYtime this is going on (whether it be me cleaning Drifter or a friend doing their gelding) a whole lot of people who know nothing about horses pull up. My friend was cleaning her 2 geldings last week and a family trooped over because the youngest was wanting to take lessons and the BO was giving them a tour. I've never laughed so hard in my life, the mom and dads faces were PRICELESS :rofl:


Hahaha!!! Probably you've seen this, but just in case...note "Step 1"...

Sheath Cleaning


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

My boy never drops when I am around other than to pee. Since last October, he has all of ONCE, so when he gets a real soap and water bath every 4-8 weeks, I have to go in 'elbow deep' and clean. 

For horses that don't drop for their owners, patience is your friend. Get the area wet, add lots of your lube/cleanser of choice (KY, Excalibur, Ivory, etc) and then do something else for a few to ten minutes, like hosing down the rest of the horse. Then go in there, into the outer sheath, and rummage around and get as much gunk as comes out easily, rinse, and go into the inner area and get as much gunk as comes out easily and rinse. Then add another full dose of your cleanser and do something else for another 5-10 while that soaks again. I recommend washing the rest of the horse in the meanwhile. Then come back and clean the outer part, the inner parts, the penis, the bean if you feel one, and make sure you don't feel any chunky/crusty stuff left. Everything should feel soft/slick. Rinse well. Then rinse well again.

The only time I even get to check to see if my guy needs to be cleaned is when he pees, so for him, cleaning is always a completely 'blind' job and I have to be very sure I rinse well so as to avoid causing him any issues... since he probably wouldn't even let me know if I did. *sigh* All the tips to get him to drop have failed, he didn't even want to drop when they sedated him for his teeth floating. Luckily he's pretty tolerant of being cleaned since I have to really get in there.


----------

